# Sacrifice - Part 2



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is part deux of the short story. I might have taken a few liberties with how the various ranks in the Crimson Fists interact, so by all means, please let me know if I've deviated from canon. The plot unfolds a bit more in this installment.

Anyways, enjoy.

Sacrifice - Part 2

‘You were unable to take him alive?’ asked Captain Liage, watching the squad of Marines carrying the lifeless body of Ward on to their battleship, the Vanguard. 

‘No Captain, he refused to surrender.’ Responded Lexington mournfully.

‘A most noble action for one accused of cowardice and desertion don’t you think? Rest well Sergeant Ward, you died a good death, a Marine’s death. Take his body to the Apothecary, so that his gene seed can be returned to the Raven Guard.’ Commanded Captain Liage.

‘His Gene Seed? But Captain, he was a heretic and a traitor…’ Lexington protested.

‘No Sergeant Lexington’ Liage interrupted, ‘He was accused of being a heretic and a traitor. You will learn in time that there is a difference between accusation and fact when it comes to decrees from the Inquisition.’

‘How can you speak such blasphemies?’ urged Lexington, taken aback at his superiors’ lack of respect for one of the Imperium’s highest offices.

‘You are tired Brother Lexington’ Captain Liage spoke softy, ‘You and your men have not eaten or slept for days. We have received orders of an Ork invasion in the Ferodite System and soon we will be at war. You will need all of your strength and guile for the battles ahead, nourish your body and sleep…that is an order.’

Whatever the Sergeant thought about his Captain’s abhorrence for the Inquisition, he was certainly right when it came to the condition of his men, Lexington was both hungry and tired. After a simple meal of bread and potatoes, he retired to his quarters and attempted to sleep.

But even in sleep, he could find no rest, as his dreams came in spasms of uncontrollable fury. Images continually flashed into his subconscious that were both troubling and ferocious. He dreamt of a world he had never known being invaded by hordes of Chaotic daemons and traitorous Marines, he vividly recollected entire populations of human citizens being dragged towards bloody altars of sacrifice and torture and he saw a fleet of Imperial ships disappear into a warp storm, their anguished cries filling the heavens.

‘Ah Sergeant Lexington, did you sleep well?’ asked the eerily calm voice of the ship’s Chaplain, Father Angus Trevell.

‘No Father, I had the most troubling of dreams. I think they might have been visions.’ Lexington answered nervously. He knew that Chaplains were taught to look for any sign of heresy or deviation from the Imperial Creed and that by declaring visions, he put himself at incredible risk. But is was a risk worth taking as Lexington found himself kneeling in the chapel aboard the Vanguard several days later. 

‘For one who has seen as much combat as yourself, it is only natural for your nocturnal thoughts to turn to such matters.’ Trevell said in a reassuring tone, ‘The slaying of a fellow Marine may also be weighing heavily on your conscience’

‘No, it is more then that, before Sergeant Ward died, he said a word to me, Verity. I did not know what it meant at the time and I am still none the wiser. It is all I can think about and each night the visions grow stronger and more lucid. I feel as if the Raven Guard Sergeant had passed on a dying wish to me…or a curse, I do not know which. What must I do?’ pleaded Lexington, desperate to clear his head of the nightmares that plagued his subconscious.

‘It will be two weeks before we reach the Ferodite system, you may use this time to find out more about your visions. I suggest you talk to Librarian Taft, he might be able to shed light on this…Verity. If you are still haunted by these dreams when we reach our objective, I will carry out an exorcism to rid you of these invasive thoughts. Fear not Sergeant, they are just dreams and dreams cannot hurt you.’ Trevell smiled and reassuringly patted Lexington on the arm before sending him on his way.

‘Verity is not a person, it’s a planet, an agricultural world to be exact, well it was, the Inquistiion cleansed it in holy fire nearly four thousand years ago.’ said Librarian Taft looking through his hand held Scriptory.

For the first time in days, Lexington was feeling calm and relaxed as he sat in the plush leather chairs of Librarian Taft’s chambers. Though he respected his commanders and fellow warriors, Lexington felt a genuine comradeship and affection for Taft, who was seen as a bit of a maverick within the Chapter. For despite the vigorous training, the hypnotherapy and the countless battles he’d fought over the centuries, Taft had retained a mischievous sense of humour that often landed him in all sorts of trouble with the Chapter Masters.

‘Does it say what happened to this world?’ enquired Lexington feverishly.

‘Let me see…yes, here we are. Following the Age of Apostosy, many worlds had fallen into rebellious factions. Blah, blah, blah…many planets were scheduled to be brought into line by the Orders Militant…etcetera, etcetera….including the agricultural world of Verity. The planet had been seized by heretical forces and several units of the Sisterhood were despatched to fight the accursed enemy. Unfortunately, the planet had been tainted by the minions of Chaos and as a result, an Exterminatus was decreed.’

‘Is that it? Is there anymore?’ Lexington quizzed the Librarian.

‘No, that appears to be it….Wait, that’s odd.’ Taft responded, a twinkle in his eye.

‘What is it?’ Lexington asked.

‘I’ve cross checked it with the Atlas Astronomica and despite being a dead planet, it seems that Verity is still sending out a very healthy and very steady astropathic signal. Now, that is strange.’ Taft said, looking at Lexington with a raised eyebrow.

‘I would like to travel to Verity to investigate this occurrence. It could put a stop to my dreams, which are distracting me from my training for the battles that lie ahead.’ Said Lexington, trying to justify his personal quest so that it might sound of importance to the Chapter.

‘I will have a word with the Chief Librarian, if he can spare you, then it might be possible.’ Librarian Taft sighed. He had seen this kind of behaviour before, in fact he was guilty of this kind of behaviour himself in his younger days. He made a mental note to keep his eye on Lexington, visions were usually a precursor to psychic ability and Emperor know’s that the Chapter could make use of another good Pysker. ‘Now get out of my sight before I change my mind, you’re dismissed Sergeant’ Taft continued. 

Lexington stood and politely bowed before leaving the Librarian’s chambers. Taft put the electronic Scriptory down onto his large wooden desk and rubbed his chin ruefully. Yes, he will speak to the Chief Librarian this very day and will recommend strongly that Sergeant Lexington be allowed to fulfil his personal quest. At best, he would have a new Lexicanum to train and at worst, the signal from Verity could be the source of a new Astropath for the Imperium.

What could go wrong?

Part 3 to follow


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Equally as good... Hehehe...


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

i've been interuted but i'll come back to finish this asap

*edit*

read it ,k:now i'm hooked :drinks:.off to part 3


----------

